# Advantage of frameless doors?



## ncarvain (Aug 13, 2010)

Anyone know what the advantage is of the frameless door on the CC?


----------



## old guy2 (May 30, 2010)

ncarvain said:


> Anyone know what the advantage is of the frameless door on the CC?


Simply a styling exercise. No functional advantage.


----------



## CC Ya (Nov 5, 2008)

1. It looks awesome. 
That's it.


----------



## Seminole CC (May 12, 2010)

CC Ya said:


> 1. It looks awesome.
> That's it.


Good answer. Short and to the point... :laugh: I like it. :thumbup:


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

It awesome to have the window all the way down and open the door 

How awesome it is for Canadian winter, we will see!


----------



## mercurial (Nov 11, 2010)

milan187 said:


> It awesome to have the window all the way down and open the door
> 
> How awesome it is for Canadian winter, we will see!




Yeah - same goes for a winter in the Northeast. Glad I have a garage!

mike.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Milan, go ask someone with a 3 series BMW or a Subaru how they have faired during winters, same door style. It has a function as well, lighter doors. which over all will make the vehicle lighter. Hence why the CC only weighs a few more lbs (about 30 if I remember correctly) than a GLI.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

Veedubin02 said:


> Milan, go ask someone with a 3 series BMW or a Subaru how they have faired during winters, same door style. It has a function as well, lighter doors. which over all will make the vehicle lighter. Hence why the CC only weighs a few more lbs (about 30 if I remember correctly) than a GLI.


Thanks, I got two friends with newer 3-series BMWs. I know they have frame less windows. Will talk to them but they never mentioned anything about is so maybe it wasn't a problem.


----------



## mtm_cc (Sep 16, 2010)

Frameless windows also help with egress from the vehicle. I recently got out of a friends car with framed windows and almost nailed my face on the window frame. I guess I have became used to the clearance of the CC frameless windows. They are also very nice when entering/exiting the vehicle with the windows down.


----------



## B6 Panzer (Jun 10, 2008)

mtm_cc said:


> Frameless windows also help with egress from the vehicle. I recently got out of a friends car with framed windows and almost nailed my face on the window frame. I guess I have became used to the clearance of the CC frameless windows. They are also very nice when entering/exiting the vehicle with the windows down.


huh? where do you drive? Hazzard County?...


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

B6 Panzer said:


> huh? where do you drive? Hazzard County?...


I really don't know what "Where you drive" has anything to do with this subject. 

We are talking about design, not geography. Apperently, you are very young and have no clue about automobile design.

Many years ago, frameless window were popular for a couple of reasons. Both had to do with design and convenience. Believe it or not, some things never change.


----------



## gnewveloce (Jun 10, 2010)

B6 Panzer said:


> huh? where do you drive? Hazzard County?...



That's funny...never thought about a rebel flag on my CC's roof before!


----------



## B6 Panzer (Jun 10, 2008)

DavidPaul said:


> I really don't know what "Where you drive" has anything to do with this subject.
> 
> We are talking about design, not geography. Apperently, you are very young and have no clue about automobile design.
> 
> Many years ago, frameless window were popular for a couple of reasons. Both had to do with design and convenience. Believe it or not, some things never change.


Hey DavidPaul, relax buddy. I was just joking because mtm_cc was referencing egress, so I had to insert a Dukes of Hazzard piece in there..lol

Apparently I am young but I have a sense of humor..

:beer::beer:


----------



## pitte (Nov 19, 2010)

An important matter is to keep all the rubber trim/molding treated around doors, trunk, under hood etc.. and don't let it get dried out or brittle. I have used a product called Gummi Pflege (feels like a vaseline product) but keeps the rubber in good shape. The CC has a lot of rubber around those doors/sills to keep in shape. Gummin Pflege (goes a long way) I believe you can only get from a BMW dealer, although someone else might have seen it somewhere else.


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*None !*

Your suppose to get in an Out easier - with out Hitting Your self with Corner of the Door Frame .

Really think the Door Frames would have made the Cabin Quieter . ( Wind )


----------



## jpbran (May 18, 2008)

I thought the Hazzard joke was funny, and pretty obviously a _joke_ referencing "exiting through the windows." And the poster can't be TOO young to be referencing a late 1970s tv show. 

Hostile response!


----------



## Duke 01 (Aug 21, 2010)

*Dukes*

Your a riot< some of us got it! I get it, as my last name is Duke so I put Duke 01 on my plates. Alot of people ask if i graduated Duke, but 1 lil kid at a VW cars show was standing behind my Cc and pointed and said " hey its a black General Lee" Right on! someone finially got it!


----------



## mtm_cc (Sep 16, 2010)

Ha, I was referring to getting in and out with the windows down by _opening_ the door.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

It's easier for the fire department to cut your roof off if you're ever involved in a severe accident. It's another safety feature ha ha.


----------



## B6 Panzer (Jun 10, 2008)




----------

